
Water's odd behavior stems from its ability to exist in two liquid states - fanf2
https://www.seeker.com/materials/the-strange-counterintuitive-properties-of-water-explained
======
Terretta
Dammit.

Now those crackpot ads in the back of Popular Science (see Jan/Feb 2018, pp.
82-83) for devices to make ‘heavier’ water for your health can cite Stockholm
University scientists.

I wonder how long that will take.

------
fergbrain
Pull quote: “Most people think water freezes at zero degrees Celsius but that
is because you have crap in it,” said Nilsson.

